#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Liberar Compliance Test em Rocket AC Lite e PowerBeam PBE-5AC 300 Firmware 8.x

## miguelmontanari

Alguém poderia me ajudar a liberar o compliance test nesses dois equipamentos e consequentemente liberar mais canais para trabalho. Necessito fazer dois ponto-a-pontos e a região está muito poluída. Já fiz vários procedimentos com comandos usando o WinSCP e Putty mas não logrei êxito, imagino ser pela versão do firmware, atualmente estou usando o 8.0.3 em ambos aparelhos.

----------


## eduardomazolini

Não da preciso de firmware específico, tem que pedir diretamente pra eles.

----------


## miguelmontanari

Por favor me de mais detalhes, devo enviar um e-mail, ligar? Você já fez o procedimento? Se sim, pode nos ensinar pois deve ter várias pessoas na mesma situação.

----------


## eduardomazolini

Não fiz o processo sei que o firmware tem o sufixo licensed.
Sei pois vi um site que tinha pra download, como não é o site original nem me arrisquei, não lembro que site é.

----------


## infoservwireless

no site da flytec do PY tem como fazer e o firmware.

----------


## EvertonLuigi

Acessa o rádio AC via SSH e coloca esse comando abaixo.




> sed -i 's/countrycode=.*/countrycode=5000/g' /tmp/system.cfg && save && reboot

----------


## Vicctor

Top, Funcionou aqui

----------


## JaniG

Olá colegas! Este comando serve para a linha M ?

----------


## Maclaud

> Olá colegas! Este comando serve para a linha M ?


nao serve amigo...
para linha M o comando é esse:
xm e xw
Acesse via ssh, e execute os comandos
touch /etc/ persistent/ ct
save
reboot

----------

